# Batum!!!



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Although he was playing against scrubs mostly... he seems ready to go. I don't think he needs any D-League. He is ready to play now! Those long arms he has are a great tool and he knows how to use them. He steals, rebounds, plays great D and passes well. I am super stoked we got him and not worried about SF spot anymore. We have plenty of guys who can play SF.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

He does look 100 times better than he did in summer league. Other than having an effective jump shot he is a player.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

He's a good role player - I'm not sure how going to D-League where
he will be expected to be a star will really improve his game.
Better than not playing, I suppose. But with Webster out, KP said
not to rule out Batum starting!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

if outlaw is going to continue to be a head case when starting batum should start over him, yeah. i'm sure we'd move roy or rudy to SF before starting batum though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Batum just needs to move his feet on defense better


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am not opposed to starting him. 7' 4'' wingspan?! Nice!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

C'mon, lets be real, he has NO chance of starting..guys would eat him alive on defense..he would foul out in 3 minutes. He is improving, but has got a ways to go.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

My initial reaction is that this guy does look like he has a chance of being the SF of the future - but he is clearly still learning and not ready to start.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

He can start. I say so.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I was impressed by his long arms last night. Holly crap!
He played 18 min. 3/5 FG, 4 Offensive rebounds, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 1 steal and 1 turnover.
I would like him to get more PT. He might be a good second unit as the season progresses.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Nate Dogg said:


> I was impressed by his long arms last night. Holly crap!
> He played 18 min. 3/5 FG, 4 Offensive rebounds, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 1 steal and 1 turnover.
> I would like him to get more PT. He might be a good second unit as the season progresses.



Batum is one smooth cat. In his short time, he has shown that he has more basketball IQ than Outlaw. He could be very disruptive on defense. It doesn't matter who he goes up against, he will be in the oponent's grill.

For such a lanky guy, he glides effortlessly on both ends. However, to play in this league, he needs to work on his outside shooting.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Batum already reminds me of a much less developed Tayshaun Prince, especially on D, and obviously in body type. He just needs to develop an outside shot and I could see him starting in the next few years depending on how Webster looks once he comes back. I think Webster was ready to break out even more this year, and if he can be a great role player and consistent shooter, Batum will be backing him up for a while.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Batum already reminds me of a much less developed Tayshaun Prince


Oooh, I like that comparison. I hope it proves to be true. :smoothcriminal:

Gramps...


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> I am not opposed to starting him. 7' 4'' wingspan?! Nice!!!


I thought his wingspan was 7'2", according to this. 

Anyway, Batum has been impressive so far in the limited minutes that he's played in these 2 pre-season games. He outplayed Outlaw yesterday. With Martell out for the next month or 2, I hope we give Batum some heavy minutes and see how he does. 

He hasn't made a lot of mistakes, and he gets his hands on a lot of balls. He's seems to be fairly quick and a good hustle player. Batum doesn't jack up shots, like Outlaw, though that's probably because Batum knows he can't shoot. I didn't expect Nicolas to look this good. From his summer league play, it looked like he would be permanently on the bench this season. But now I think he may be ready for some minutes, especially now since Webster got injured and Outlaw has not impressed.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He impressed me, but it was garbage time and it was 1 game. I like what he could bring the team, but he has a lot of work to do.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been impressed with Batum also. He is not ready to be a starter though. Travis is so much better off the bench. I say start Rudy or Roy at the three.


----------



## mathbzh (Oct 9, 2008)

My problem with Batum is that I don't think he is ready for the NBA... but I am sure there is not much he will learn playing in the D-League.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

mathbzh said:


> My problem with Batum is that I don't think he is ready for the NBA... but I am sure there is not much he will learn playing in the D-League.


Yeah, but he'll be developing quite a bit in practice, getting to guard wing players like Roy, Rudy, Outlaw and Webster everyday. It'll be the same effect that a young Jermaine O'Neal experienced when playing behind a bunch of good players at his position in Rasheed Wallace, Brian Grant and Arvydas Sabonis (even Uncle Cliffy for a season). He has said that going up against these excellent players every day in practice is what made him as good of a player as he has become in this league.

Regardless if he goes down to the D-League for a bit, it seems (especially with the injury epidemic) Batum will spend plenty of time with the regular team, and that may pay off very nicely in a couple of years. Similar to what happened with Outlaw, although on hopefully a much faster pace. If this happens, then that means either Outlaw or Webster will probably have to go. But that is assuming way too far ahead in the future.


----------



## mathbzh (Oct 9, 2008)

Batum is now a blogger on a french site about basketball Basket Session. He posted his first impression about the NBA a few days ago. 
I will try to translate the interesting parts. Forgive me for my poor english, I am french.


----------



## mathbzh (Oct 9, 2008)

So he says something like:




> I am in Portland since august the 22th and since I only got 3 days off when I came in Paris for the "adidas NBA 5five".
> Otherwise it is work, body work, shoot, body work, almost 8 hours a day.
> Even during the "Rookie Transition Program" we worked with Alexis (Ajinca, anoter french rookie).
> 
> ...


Then he says the same thing with more details about his program (shoot, ballhandling...). He insists he is doing a lot of shooting.



> Last tuesday we had the famous conditionning test, it was hard.


He explains the test protocol and says he was really happy to succeed as only 6 player out of 16 did.



> About the team training, we work defense a lot. We are a young and talented team, but if we have insane defense we can be dangerous. That is why Mc Millan talks a lot about last season Boston and the Spurs.


This last quote is a very approximative translation. Batum uses a lot of argotic French that I don't know how to translate in english.



> They want me to be a defensive player because they think I understand the game and player movements well. That is why I defend on Rudy, Outlaw and especially on Roy. He is so goof, it is crazy, but it makes me progress a lot.
> 
> Overall, everything is fine. I have good relations with everyone, especially the 2 spanish and Oden. Nobody believe me when I say we are born the same year. He is really a cool guy and because I am next to him in the locker room we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Rat (Aug 4, 2008)

Batum is rising nicely to the challenge of playing with the best players. He gets to impose his athleticism and compete, which is great for his confidence. He has decent instincts, and isn't going to be overwhelmed. He should therefore stay with the team. That is where he thrives, apparently, and we're going to eventually need an answer at his position. He has potential to be that.


----------



## mathbzh (Oct 9, 2008)

I continue...



> Among the impressive players there is Brandon and his all-star status, he has a huge self-confidence, a quite impressive maturity and is a true leader. Apart from Roy, the more impressive player is Lamarcus, aka L.A.12, he is reaching a very high level and will be a All Star soon. He can do everything at PF, he has a Garnett-like mobility. Pairing with Oden, it can hurt opponents in future years, and faster you would believe.
> 
> About me, coaches want me to play my game, take shots and defend hard. Friday we had a scrimmage... in front of 15.000 people (!!! something you can not believe here in France) I finished best in steals with 4, defending 20 minutes on Roy. McMillan realy liked my attitude especially with defense and offensive rebounds.
> 
> I discover the NBA step by step and I like it. I work hard everyday to avoid the D-League (Like some in France think I will do) I don't want to have any regret.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mathbzh said:


> I continue...


Thanks!!

Repped.


----------



## mathbzh (Oct 9, 2008)

Just for my personal knowledge, what does "Repped" means?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

mathbzh said:


> Just for my personal knowledge, what does "Repped" means?


Please stay on this site during the season and translate for us! Repped means we like you.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

mathbzh said:


> Just for my personal knowledge, what does "Repped" means?


It means you were given reputation points. See "rep power" on the left side, near your board name.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

I like Batum very much and he will get some minutes this year but, he will be up and down from the D-league all year.
They will want him to get playing time while also get practice time with the team. So when the team go on road trips or has limited practice days he will be sent to the D-league. Why have him go on a road trip for 5 or 6 days just to sit on the bench when he could be playing in the D.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

7 for 11, 2 for 2 from three, 3 blocks!? He is our guy! Don't sleep on Batum!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

This kid is going to be great!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

So, any chance we end up with *FOUR* players on the Rookie team on all-star weekend?

BNM


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> So, any chance we end up with *FOUR* players on the Rookie team on all-star weekend?
> 
> BNM





i like your wishful thinking lol. obviously even if all 4 deserve it, which i doubt is even possible unless we have a couple catastrophic injuries, politics would take over and there's no way most coaches would vote for 4 from one team. probably be tough to even get 3. too many rooks will be playing a LOT and getting exposure this year - rose, beasley, mayo, love, randolph, westbrook, thompson, both lopez bros, rush, CDR, and several others will be integral rotation players if not starters. too much competition.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Plus, there's only nine players per team. So, getting four on the West squad (Beasley, Rose, 1 Lopez, Rush and CDR are from the East) would be tough. It will take the Blazers having a GREAT first half as a team AND the rooks getting significant PT and contributing. That's a no-brainer for Oden as he will be starting, and probably for Rudy as he seems ready to contribute and Nate seems to like his game. 

For Bayless and Batum it will depend on how fast they mature and any injuries to other players at their positions. Batum will get plenty of PT until Martell comes back, and how he performs will determine how the minutes are divided up between him, Martell and Outlaw. Ditto for Bayless. Once Blake comes back, has Sergio earned the right to be the No. 2 PG. He's certainly playing better in preseason than he has since early in his rookie year. The work on his shot seems to have improved one of his biggest weaknesses. He's still not consistent (had a couple really falt looking jumpers in the 2nd half yesterday), but he only needs to shot the ball well enough that teams won't totally slack off him and dare him to shoot. Bayless looked awesome in summer league, but has struggled at times in preseason. He seems to thrive when paired with Roy, and to a lesser extent Rudy, but struggles otherwise. Again, it will come down to how rapidly he progresses and adapts to the NBA game and his teammates. That will determine his PT - which will determine if he has a shot at making the rookie squad.

BNM


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Plus, there's only nine players per team. So, getting four on the West squad (Beasley, Rose, 1 Lopez, Rush and CDR are from the East) would be tough. It will take the Blazers having a GREAT first half as a team AND the rooks getting significant PT and contributing. That's a no-brainer for Oden as he will be starting, and probably for Rudy as he seems ready to contribute and Nate seems to like his game.
> 
> *For Bayless and Batum it will depend on how fast they mature and any injuries to other players at their positions.* Batum will get plenty of PT until Martell comes back, and how he performs will determine how the minutes are divided up between him, Martell and Outlaw. Ditto for Bayless. Once Blake comes back, has Sergio earned the right to be the No. 2 PG. He's certainly playing better in preseason than he has since early in his rookie year. The work on his shot seems to have improved one of his biggest weaknesses. He's still not consistent (had a couple really falt looking jumpers in the 2nd half yesterday), but he only needs to shot the ball well enough that teams won't totally slack off him and dare him to shoot. Bayless looked awesome in summer league, but has struggled at times in preseason. He seems to thrive when paired with Roy, and to a lesser extent Rudy, but struggles otherwise. Again, it will come down to how rapidly he progresses and adapts to the NBA game and his teammates. That will determine his PT - which will determine if he has a shot at making the rookie squad.
> 
> BNM


The one possible weakness for this team could be that we have three players that need the ball to initiate their and the team's offense. 

Roy is most effective when he uses his cossover dribble. 

Rudy needs the ball a lot to make the pass plays that he is best at although he can move very well without the ball. 

Bayless is, as of now, limited almost exclusively to having the ball to penitrate and shoot or dish. (in SL he was able to beat players off the dribble and hence our expecting he would be better than he is). 

How this all works out is anybody s guess, but my guess is that Bayless remains the third PG until he can learn to play better off the ball or/and learn to run the offense as a PG like Nate wants ( much like Sergio has had to do). Thoughts?


g


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I also think Batum will get a lot of playing time until Webster comes back and Wester will have to play very well to supplant him by then. Especially since Webster may have troubles getting back to playing shape as a foot injury/surgery is very serious for an NBA player. (IE. Walton)

g


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Plus, there's only nine players per team. So, getting four on the West squad (Beasley, Rose, 1 Lopez, Rush and CDR are from the East) would be tough.



wha? did they change the format this year? if it's east vs west rookies i'd say we actually do have some chance at getting 3-4 on the west. if it's still just 9 rookies vs. sophs we'll be lucky to have 2.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> wha? did they change the format this year? if it's east vs west rookies i'd say we actually do have some chance at getting 3-4 on the west. if it's still just 9 rookies vs. sophs we'll be lucky to have 2.


Duh, my bad - mentally mixing the REAL all-star game and the rookies vs. sophs.

Yes, nine TOTAL rookies, which means it will be all but impossible to get four Blazers on the team and even three is highly unlikely.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Too bad though. This is one year where I think there's enough good rookies to make an East vs. West rookie game interesting. In many years, they struggle to find nine rookies that are getting significant PT.

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we must have the best euro scouts in the nba


----------

